# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Tiền Giang tự túc?

## konica

Tôi xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Tiền Giang tự túc*? cả nhà tư vấn dùm tôi nhé 

Cảm ơn!

----------


## thietht

Mình xin tư vấn cho các bạn một số *kinh nghiệm du lịch Tiền Giang tự túc*:

*- Về đi lại:*

Phần di chuyển sẽ bắt đầu từ Sài Gòn, các bạn ở tỉnh khác có thể tìm hiểu thêm tại bến xe của địa phương.

Bằng phương tiện công cộng

Bạn có thể mua vé xe đi Tiền Giang tại bến xe miền Tây hoặc liên hệ các xe chuyên chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Tiền Giang như xe Thống Nhất, công ty cổ phần vận tải ô tô Tiền Giang. Cách thứ 3 là mua tour tham quan 1 ngày của các công ty du lịch. Giá một tour như thế dao động từ 250.000 – 290.000 đồng/người.

Bằng phương tiện cá nhân

Tiền Giang cách Sài Gòn 70km, quãng đường đủ ngắn để bạn có thể làm một chuyến phượt ngắn trong ngày hay cuối tuần.

Từ Sài Gòn có hai hướng đi Tiền Giang, một là từ vòng xoay Phú Lâm, hai là từ cao tốc Trung Lương. Tùy vào vị trí xuất phát mà bạn có thể chọn một trong hai hướng trên.

*- Về chỗ ở:*

Tiền Giang có rất ít điểm tham quan nên du khách thường không có nhu cầu lưu trú qua đêm. tuy nhiên, nếu bạn muốn ở lại thì có 3 phương án là cắm trại, xin ngủ nhờ nhà dân (người dân địa phương luôn sẵn lòng) và thuê phòng ở khách sạn nhà nghỉ.

Nếu thuê phòng, có 3 lưu ý để bạn tham khảo là các tuyến đường chính của thành phố Mỹ Tho gồm Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, 30/4, Ngô Quyền, Nguyễn Trãi, Hùng Vương; các khách sạn bạn cần ghi nhớ là khách sạn Công Đoàn, khách sạn Chương Dương, khách sạn Hướng Dương. Cuối cùng, đừng quên gọi điện đặt phòng trước khi đến.

*- Về địa điểm tham quan:*

*Trại rắn Đồng Tâm*

Điểm tham quan độc đáo nhưng ít người để ý của Tiền Giang là trại rắn Đồng Tâm, nơi được trung tâm sách kỷ lục công nhận là bảo tàng rắn đầu tiên và là nơi lưu giữ nhiều tiêu bản rắn nhất nước ta. Đến tham quan trại rắn, bạn sẽ dịp khám phá lối sống, sinh hoạt của loại bò sát quen thuộc nhưng không kém phần nguy hiểm này. Ngoài ra, bạn còn có dịp chiêm ngưỡng bộ sưu tập tiêu bản rắn, xem cách lấy nọc hay tìm hiểu về phương pháp tạo vắc xin hay thuốc trị rắn cắn.

*Chợ nổi Cái Bè*

Chợ nổi Cái Bè, chợ đầu mối lớn nhất ở miền Tây Nam Bộ đuợc khá nhiều người biết đến. Khác với chợ nổi của các tỉnh khác thuộc đồng bằng sông Cửu Long, chợ nổi Cái Bè họp suốt ngày đêm trên quy mô lớn. Hàng hoá rất đa dạng, phong phú. Sau khi tham quan chợ nổi, một chuyến khám phá bằng thuyền trên sông Tiền hay len giữa những con lạch nhỏ, mát rượi bóng dừa cũng thú vị không kém.

*Du lịch miệt vườn*

Du lịch miệt vườn của Tiền Giang nổi bật với những cái tên như khu du lịch sinh thái Mekong Lodge,  vườn cây ăn quả ở cù lao Thới Sơn, Ngũ Hiệp, khu sinh thái Đồng Tháp Mười, miệt vườn Cái Bè. Tên gọi khác nhau nhưng điểm chung của các địa danh trên đều là vùng trồng nhiều cây ăn trái thanh bình và yên ả nên bạn có thể chọn tham quan một điểm là đủ. Đến các KDL sinh thái này, ngoài việc thả bộ tên con đường đất mát rượi, tham quan những xưởng sản xuất kẹo dừa, vịn cây hái trái, thưởng thức các món ăn tươi ngon, bạn còn có thể hóa thân thành nông dân tham gia be mương tát cá hay thả mình trên võng, ngủ một giấc dài không mộng mị.

*Các điểm khác*

Nếu chỉ phượt trong ngày, bạn có thể tham quan Vĩnh Tràng, ngôi chùa lớn nhất tỉnh mang dáng vẻ kiến trúc châu Á pha lẫn châu Âu. Còn nếu là chuyến đi dài ngày (ít nhất là hai ngày), bạn hãy tắm biển đục Gò Công hay ghé qua hàng loạt các di tích văn hóa lịch sử của Tiền Giang như Gò Thành (thế kỷ 1 đến thế kỷ 6 sau công nguyên); di tích lịch sử Rạch Gầm-Xoài Mút, di tích Ấp Bắc, lũy Pháo Đài; nhiều lăng mộ và đền chùa: lăng Trương Định, lăng Hoàng Gia, lăng Tứ Kiệt, chùa Bửu Lâm, chùa Sắc Tứ...Bạn đêm dạo phố Mỹ Tho, ăn kêm trên vườn Hoa Lạc Hồng, thưởng thức món bò đun trứ danh trên đường Lê Thị Hồng Gấm (đối diện Giếng nước nhỏ)

*Đặc sản Mỹ Tho*

Mỹ Tho nổi tiếng với các loại trái cây, hủ tíu Mỹ Tho, cháo rắn, bún gỏi già, sam biển, mắm còng, bánh giá Chợ Giồng, rau choại.

*Địa chỉ ăn uống bỏ túi khi đến*

Cháo rắn: Quán 80 (hay 180) nằm trên đường Trần Hưng Đạo; quán Minh Nhật nằm trên Quốc lộ 1A (gần ngã 3 An Hữu); hủ tíu bò viên đường Lê Đại Hành; hủ tíu Mỹ Tho, quán bà Tư Lùn trên đường Đinh Bộ Lĩnh; hủ tíu satế: 246 Nam Kì Khởi Nghĩa.

Bò đun đường Lê Thị hồng Gấm

Hủ tiếu sa tế đường Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa

Cafe:  đường Lý Thường Kiệt, khu vực gần sân vận động tỉnh Tiềng Giang, Đường Hùng Vương (qua cầu Hùng Vương có nhiều quán ngon, view đep)

Hủ tiếu chay ngon nhất là giao lộ Lê Thị Hồng Gấm và Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa



Ngoài ra, để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Tiền Giang click vào *du lịch Tiền Giang* - *du lich Tien Giang*

Chúc các bạn có một chuyến đi an toàn và vui vẻ!

----------


## dulichdaydo

Du lịch Tiền Giang và các tỉnh nam bộ nói chung nổi tiếng với những miệt  vườn và những vùng nước ngập, nói nôm na là Miền Sông Nước. Đi Tiền  Giang các bạn nên kết hợp đi luôn Bến Tre, 2 tỉnh liền kề nhau rất thuận  lợi cho đi lại. Bến Tre thì chắc ai cũng biết, xứ Dừa và cũng là một  trong những cái nôi của khởi nghĩa cách mạng. Bài viết dưới đây mình sẽ  giới thiệu một số thông tin về du lịch Tiền Giang và Mỹ Tho, về *du lịch Miền Tây* nói chung sẽ hẹn các bạn ở một bài khác.

Đi Mỹ Tho

Từ Sài Gòn đi Mỹ Tho khoảng 70km. Các bạn có thể đi xe đò hoặc đi Phượt xe máy khá dễ dàng. Chạy dọc theo quốc lộ 1 đến ngã ba Trung Lương là cửa ngõ vào thành phố Mỹ Tho. Thông tin về xe Bus bạn có thể tham khảo xe Phương Trang hoặc Mai Linh, hoặc các xe đò ở bến xe Miền Tây. Cụ thể bạn có thể xem qua link sau: Xe chất lượng cao đi các tỉnh

Xe khách đi Cái Bè: Mỹ Tho – Cái Bè, khoảng 15 – 20k, 40km. Điểm đầu ở Phường 2, TP Mỹ Tho, đường Đinh Bộ Lĩnh, điểm cuối ngay tại bến tàu du lịch Cái Bè.
Du lịch Mỹ Tho

Một số điểm thăm quan tại Mỹ Tho bạn không thể bỏ qua.

    Chùa Vĩnh Tràng: ở đường Nguyễn Trung Trực thuộc ấp Mỹ An, xã Mỹ Phong, là ngôi chùa xây dựng đầu thế kỷ 19 có đậm nét kiến trúc Á -Âu.
    Nhà thờ Chánh tòa Mỹ Tho: 32 Hùng Vương (góc đường Rạch Gầm): Được xây vào năm đầu thế kỷ 20 bởi cha Gẫm, là công trình kiến trúc mang phong cách tây âu
    Đền Điều Hòa: 101 Trịnh Hoài Đức: Trước kia là nơi nghỉ chân của các quan triều Nguyễn khi đi công cán địa phương. Đình là nơi bảo tồn nhiều di tích vật thể và phi vật thể ở Tiền Giang. Tại đình còn có sân khấu hát tuồng theo phong cách ngày xưa. Là điểm thú vị không nên bỏ qua.
    Những con đường bạn nên đi: Đường Trưng Trắc: dọc bờ kênh ngay bến phà Tân Long tiện là nơi ngắm cảnh chụp ảnh. Đường Phan Thanh Giản: là nơi tập trung nhiều nhà chủ vựa rau củ quả từ các nơi chuyển về.
    Trại rắn Đồng Tâm: thuộc xã Bình Đức, Châu Thành,Tiền Giang, bạn đi thẳng đường Lê thị Hồng Gấm theo hường cầu Rạch Miễu sẽ thấy bản hướng dẫn cụ thể: thật sự không đặc sắc lắm trừ khi bạn muốn tận mắt thấy rắn thì đến xem. Hoặc đi nhóm bạn đông cắm trại thì vui ngoài ra không có gì hết.
    Di tích Rạch Gầm – Xoài Mút: từ trại rắn đi thẳng 7km theo tỉnh lộ 864 đến khu di tích. Là nơi năm xưa Nguyễn Huệ đại chiến quân xiêm và giành chiến thắng vẻ vang. Di tích cũng không có gì thú vị, chì là thích thì đến ngó khúc sông đại chiến năm xưa.
    Di tích Gò Thành:ấp Tân Thành, xã Tân Thuận Bình, huyện Chợ Gạo: quá tệ. Trừ khi muốn đi cho biết.
    Đi du lịch cồn: bạn có thể mua tour ghép 80k tại bến thuyền 30/4. Nếu muốn đi riêng giá trọn gói: 300k. Giá các công ty du lịch tương đối giống nhau. Tour đi Cồn Thới Sơn, cồn Phụng và qua Bến tre thôi. Nếu muốn đi Cồn Long, Lân thì phải đặt riêng. Bạn có thể liên lạc với Phương :0903108320 để nhờ chở đi theo ý muốn. Giá thương lượng nhưng đảm bảo rất bèo.
    Tham quan cồn Thới Sơn, qua cầu Rạch Miễu, có bảng chỉ dẫn qua xuống cồn, hoặc gần cầu Bình Đức có bến phà để qua. Nên cuốc bộ tham quan cồn Tân Long có mua vé ở bến tàu.

Trái cây miệt vườn
    Tháng 2 ( sau tết âm lịch chừng 10 ngày) mùa Vú Sữa : Vĩnh Kim là nhất, nếu biết đường thì chạy loằng ngoằng mua tại vườn theo chục không thì ra Chợ đầu mối Vĩnh kim mua cho tiện.
    Tháng 3-4 : Mùa xoài thì Cái bè là nhất rồi.
    Tháng 5 & 6 & 7 : Sầu riêng và chôm chôm : Từ Mỹ Tho chạy dọc theo đườg Lê Thị Hồng Gấm chừng 15km đến ngã ba Ngũ Hiệp sau đó qua cồn Ngũ Hiệp. Sầu riêng chất như đóng lúa thôi. Nên đi men vào vườn để mua cho rẻ và khỏi nhúng thuốc.
    Tháng 8 & 9 : Mùa nhãn, đi đâu xa chi cho mệt. Xe máy ta phi qua cầu Rạch Miễu đến cầu vượt thứ 2 chui xuống Cồn Phụng, dọc con đường này khá đẹp, dân rất vui tính và trái cây xum xuê, có khi hái vài trái ăn chắc ko thành vấn đề nếu muốn tham quan thì mua vé vào tham quan chỗ ông đạo dừa luôn (uống nước dừa tu luyện.)
    Tháng 12 : tân mỹ chánh và Gò Công ta ăn dưa hấu.
    Giáp tết : Khoàng 15 – 23 tháng chạp cứ xuống Tân Mỹ Chánh ( cách Mỹ Tho 1.5km ) chụp làng hoa vào xuân.
Chợ Nổi Cái Bè

Chợ nổi là gì Chợ nổi là hình thức trao đổi, buôn bán trên sông nước giữa thuyền này với thuyền kia. Hình thức họp chợ này đã được định hình và phát triển cùng với những thăng trầm của lịch sử hàng trăm năm trước của vùng miền Tây Nam bộ.

Chợ nổi Cái Bè nằm tại vàm Cái Bè (là nơi tiếp giáp giữa sông sông Cái Bè và sông Tiền), trải dài trên 500m, là nơi trao đổi buôn bán của hơn 400 xuồng ghe mỗi ngày. Việc mua bán diễn ra từ khoảng 4 giờ sáng cho đến 15 giờ hàng ngày, tuy nhiên nhộn nhịp nhất là vào khoảng từ 5 giờ đến 8 giờ sáng, bao gồm mua bán sỉ và lẻ. Một điều đặc biệt thú vị ở Chợ nổi là trên mỗi ghe bán hàng đều có dựng một cây xào tre, mà trên đó có treo một hoặc nhiều món hàng mà người ta muốn bán (treo thứ gì thì bán thứ ấy). Một số dân địa phương mang sản phẩm của họ đến bán sỉ cho dân Thương hồ (thường là trái cây.) sau đó mua lẻ lại những sản phẩm mà họ cần trong cuộc sống hàng ngày. Một số người khác đến mua sỉ từ dân Thương hồ, và mang về bán lẻ trong các làng quê hẻo lánh.

Lưu ý: đi thăm quan chợ nổi Cái Bè vào buổi sáng sớm. Chiều chợ tan, chỉ có ngắm Sông nước thôi nhé. Giá thuê Ghe từ 700k – 1trieu tùy ghe lớn nhỏ.
Khách sạn nhà nghỉ giá rẻ Mỹ Tho

    Khách sạn & nhà nghỉ ở Mỹ Tho rất ít, bạn có thể tìm ở đường Lý Thường Kiệt, Ấp Bắc. Giá phòng bình quân 100k-150/đêm/2 người.
    Chỗ ngủ bình dân: ngay ngã ba QL.60 – Ấp Bắc trên QL.60 tay trái, giá chỉ 60~120k/phòng đôi tùy phòng quạt hay máy lạnh. Hoặc dọc theo QL.50,  cũng được. QL.60 cũng nhiều.

Hoặc tham khảo thêm:
    Khách sạn Hồng Phúc: 246/8 Ấp Bắc, Phường 5, Mỹ Tho
    Khách sạn Công Đoàn: 61 Ba Mươi Tháng Tư, Mỹ Tho

Món ngon ở Mỹ Tho

Mỹ Tho nổi tiếng với *Hủ Tiếu*, đã đến đây bạn đừng quên ăn Hủ Tiếu nhé.

Hủ tiếu chay, Bồ Đề Quán ( đối diện chùa Vĩnh Tràng), Ngoài ra còn  có các món chay khác khá ngon (bông bí chiên dòn, Kho quẹt rau luột,  lẩu…..). Quán này lấy lợi nhuận để tài trợ cho trường nuôi dạy trẻ em  nghèo, cơ nhỡ do chùa Tịnh Nghiêm ( kế chùa Vĩnh Tràng ) mở.Hủ tiếu thịt : Quán quần ký đối diện Ngân hàng ĐBSCL đường Lê Đại Hành ( Bán buổi sáng).Hủ tiếu mực ( khô, tươi): Đường vào chợ Thạnh trị, bùng binh ( ngày  xưa mỹ tho có 1 cái vòng xoay nên dân mỹ tho gọi là bùng binh), Quán có  cây da phía trước treo mấy lồng chim ( bán nguyên ngày).Mỷ tiếu bò viên : đường Lê Đại Hành, gần chợ mỹ tho chỉ bán buổi tối  từ 18h-21h, món này khá ngon nhưng các bạn đừng nhầm nhá, coi quán nào  đông khách nhất nhào vào (kế bên có mấy tiệm bán xe). Ngày rầm lớn quán  này hem có bán.Hủ tíu Sa tế Hương: Đường Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, cách đầu đường Ấp Bắc  100m, có 2 tiệm ăn đều ngon nhưng bên Hương thì ngon hơn. giá 22k/tô.Hủ tíu Trang góc đường Yersin & Ấp Bắc. Giá 13k/tô: Rất ngon.Hủ tíu Thảo Loan 10 Giồng Dứa, ăn khuya. Giá 16k/tô. Ăn ngon nhưng hơi nhiều bột ngọt.
*Quán ăn ngon khác tại Mỹ Tho*Quán Năm Chuột: đường Trần Hưng Đạo, khúc giữa đường nhiều thứ linh tinh để ăn. Khá ngon.Cơm Chí Thành: 279 Tết Mậu Thân: Cơm ngon giá khoảng 30k/phần.Bún gỏi già: Hồng Thúy: ngay bên cạnh cơm Chí Thành.Xôi vò, xôi sầu riêng: góc đường Trần hưng Đạo – Lý Thường Kiệt, bán buổi tối, ăn quá xá ngon.Cháo rắn đậu xanh 460 trên LTK (coi chừng nhầm quán kế bên), hướng  từ bến xe Mỹ Tho qua khỏi cầu Lý Thường Kiệt khoảng 50m hướng bên tay  phải, bạn phải đến sớm, thường hết rắn khoảng 4~6h chiều. Giá tùy thuộc  vào mùa rắn. Giá mỗi người khoảng 100k nếu đi từ 4 người là no căng.Hải sản tươi sống Tây Hồ, gần ngã 3 Tết Mậu Thân -Ấp Bắc.Quán nhậu bình dân: gà nước, ếch … trên QL50 thuộc xã Mỹ Phong cách  Thành đội mới Mỹ Tho 100m hướng về Tân Mỹ Chánh, bên tay phải.Ăn khuya thì ra chợ Cũ hoặc bờ sông Tiền.Cháo cua đồng : đường Lê Thị Hồng Gấm, nằm trong hẻm có 1 cái nhà  thờ. Đến dưới chân cầu Rạch miễu hỏi mấy anh xe ôm. So với Bến Tre thì  quán này nhiều rau và ít bột ngọt hơn nên theo tôi là ngon hơn.Các món rắn: đường lý thường kiệt, chỗ cầu đôi.Cháo cá kèo : Quán này nằm trong hẻm gần chợ cũ nhưng mình không nhớ tên.Bánh xèo Sáu đèo : cái bánh to đùng và nhiều loại rau, khá ngon. Gần  cầu Long định, hỏi đường ra chợ Vĩnh Kim, cách QL1 chừng 0.5km. Đến cầu  Long Định hỏi chắc 80% dân ở đó biết.Café: Có thể ghé chuỗi quán cafe TungJa. Một trên đường NKKN đối  diện Sở Kế hoạch – Đầu tư, 1 trong Bảo tàng. Cafe sáng trên bờ giếng  nước nhỏ, hành lang nhà văn hóa, gần ngã 3 Yersin – Lê Thị Hồng Gấm.
Mọi thắc mắc hay cần được tư vấn bạn có thể liên hệ mình Ms. Bông 0974 938 466 hoặc qua Skype bongnguyen90.
chúc  bạn có chuyến đi vui vẻ.

----------


## canhsat12

*Những làng nghề*


*Nghề làm mắm tôm chà ở Gò Công:* được mệnh danh là món Tứ Cung, một trong 52 món cung đình được chúa Nguyễn chuyên dùng. Món này được làm từ tôm bạc nghệ xay nhuyễn, ướp gia vị rồi phới nắng, mang một hương vị đặc trưng của quê biển Gò Công.

*Làng nghề thủ công mỹ nghệ:* chủ yếu là nghề đóng tủ thờ ở Gò Công, được làm bằng gổ quý, trãi qua 3 công đoạn chính: khắc, lộng, chạm trổ. Nghề này đòi hỏi tay nghề cao, khéo léo của những người thợ trong từng đường cưa mũi đục. Sản phẩm mang trong mình cả một niềm tâm huyết nét đẹp và giá trị nghệ thuật độc đáo


*Chùa Vĩnh Tràng*


Chùa Vĩnh Tràng thuộc xã Mỹ Phong, thành phố Mỹ Tho, tỉnh Tiền Giang.

Đặc điểm: Chùa Vĩnh Tràng là ngôi chùa thờ Phật lớn nhất tỉnh Tiền Giang, chùa mang dáng vẻ kiến trúc châu Á pha lẫn châu Âu.


Chùa do ông bà Bùi Công Ðạt xây dựng vào khoảng đầu thế kỷ 19. Ðến năm 1849, Hòa thượng Huệ Ðăng ở chùa Giác Lâm (Gia Ðịnh) về trụ trì đã tổ chức xây dựng thành ngôi đại tự và đặt tên chùa Vĩnh Tràng.


Chùa gồm có 5 lớp với 2 sân cảnh, 178 cột. Năm 1907, Hòa thượng Chánh Hậu đã cho trùng kiến ngôi chùa mang cả kiến trúc Angkor và kiến trúc châu Âu. Quanh chùa có nhiều mộ tháp của những vị sư đã trụ trì và được trang trí với các phiến đá chạm trổ công phu.
Trong điện Phật có 60 pho tượng bằng gỗ quí, đặc biệt bộ tượng thập bát La Hán được tạc vào năm 1907 là đỉnh cao của nghệ thuật tạc tượng vùng đồng bằng sông Cửu Long.


*Ăn uống* 

Quán Đồng Giao     58A, Nguyễn Trung Trực, phường 3, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.883123
Quán cơm Chí Thành     279, Tết Mậu Thân, phường 4, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.878428
Quán cơm chay Hoà Bình     10, Lý Công Uẩn, phường 1, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.879729

*Nghỉ ngơ*i

Nhà nghỉ Khu Du lịch Thới Sơn     xã Thới Sơn, huyện Châu Thành     073.877371
Nhà nghỉ Khu Du lịch biển Tân Thành     xã Tân Thành, huyện Gò Công Đông     073.946362
Nhà khách Chương Dương     01, Trương Định, phường 1, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.882264

*Nhà hàng* 

Trung Lương      Ngã ba Trung Lương, Tp.Mỹ Tho     073.855441
Hướng Dương     81, đường 30/4, phường 1, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.873602
Thới Sơn     Xã Thới Sơn, huyện Châu Thành     073.877371
Sông Tiền     01, Lãnh Binh Cẩn, phường 1, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.874567
Chương Dương      10, đường 30/4, phường 1, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.870875
Cửu Long     28, đường 30/4, phường 1, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.872126
Quê Hương     03, Lãnh Binh Cẩn, phường 1, Tp.Mỹ Tho     073.872008
Ngọc Gia Trang     196A, đường Ấp Bắc, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.872742
Bách Tùng Viên     171B, đường Anh Giác, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.876000
Hồng Phúc     246/8, Ấp Bắc, phường 5, Tp.Mỹ Tho     073.876260
Tạ Hiền     79A, Nguyễn Trung Trực, phường 3, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.876299
Xẻo Mây     Khu 2, Thị trấn Cái Bè, huyện Cái Bè     073.923219
Hương Bình     xã Tân Thành, Gò Công Đông     073.946362

*Khách sạn* 

Sông Tiền     101, Trưng Trắc, phường 1, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.872009
Hướng Dương     33, Trưng Trắc, phường 1, Tp.Mỹ Tho     073.872011
Công Đoàn     61, đường 30/4, phường 1, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.874324
Chương Dương     10, đường 30/4, phường 1, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.870875
Mỹ Tho 1     67, đường 30/4, phường 1, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.872543
Rạng Đông     25, đường 30/4, phường 1, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.874410
Hồng Phúc     246/8, Ấp Bắc, phường 5, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.876260
Phúc Thịnh     Quốc lộ 60, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.879703
Yến Ngân     347, khu 3, thị trấn Cái bè, huyện Cái Bè     073.824707
Bình Phú     xã Bình Phú, huyện Cai Lậy     073.816456
Hoà Bình     29, Bạch Đằng, Thị xã Gò Công     073.841593
Trường Thịnh     36/3, Quốc lộ 1A, xã Trung An, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.856158

*Những địa chì khác:*

Quán Đồng Giao         
58A, Nguyễn Trung Trực, phường 3, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.883123
Quán cơm Chí Thành      
279, Tết Mậu Thân, phường 4, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.878428
Quán cơm chay Hoà Bình      
10, Lý Công Uẩn, phường 1, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.879729
Nhà nghỉ Khu Du lịch Thới Sơn      
xã Thới Sơn, huyện Châu Thành     073.877371
Nhà nghỉ Khu Du lịch biển Tân Thành      
xã Tân Thành, huyện Gò Công Đông     073.946362
Nhà khách UBND tỉnh      
23, đường 30/4, phường 1, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.873150
Nhà khách Chương Dương      
01, Trương Định, phường 1, Tp. Mỹ Tho     073.882264

----------


## huemap

Chào bạn mình là Huệ bên du lịch Fiditour, đi du lịch Tiềng Giang cũng khá thú vị bạn ạ, từ Sài Gòn bạn đi theo quốc lộ 1A đến thành phố Bến Tre của tỉnh Tiềng Giang đến đây bạn có thể tham quan chùa Vĩnh Tràng ngôi chùa rất đẹp ở Tiềng Giang , sau đó bạn có thể đi thăm Cồn, kênh, lạch bằng xuồng ba là hay ghe, đến đây bạn thưởng thức mật ong, trái cây,..Bạn có thể thuê nhà kiểu homestay hoặc khách sạn ở đây tùy bạn, giá khách sạn ở đây rất rẻ khoảng từ 300-500/phòng/đêm bạn có thể sở hữu ngay 1 phòng khách sạn cực kỳ vừa ý... Ở đây có món hủ tíu Tiềng Giang rất ngon bạn có thể thử bạn nhé! Cảm ơn bạn, cần thêm thông tin bạn liên hệ mình nhé! 
Thu Huệ: 0909074890 Email: thuhue@fiditour.com

----------

